# Krebsscheren und Verletzungsrisiko?



## zoolander (17. Aug. 2008)

Moin zusammen!!

Ich hab gestern einige Krebsscheren geschenkt bekommen. Ansich beinahe ne göttliche Fügung, da ich ohnehin im Begriff war mir welche zu kaufen. Bisher hatte ich eine Einzige, die ich mal als "Versuchsobjekt" mitbestellt hatte. Als ich gestern nun die Neuen eingesetzt habe und gesehen hab, mit welchem Interesse die Kois das beobachtet haben, kam bei mir zum ersten mal die Frage auf, ob sie sich daran vielleicht verletzen könnten. Die haben ja schon recht fiese Widerhaken die Scheren.... 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit, ob sich die bunten Fraggles da ernsthaft dran wehtun? Oder haben sie vielleicht ne Art "Lehrneffekt", wenn sie's mal gemerkt haben, das die Teile nicht wirklich lecker sind, und lassen die dann in Ruhe? 

Ich würd die eigentlich nur ungern wieder rausnehmen, da ich mir viel von ihnen verspreche...


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Henkkaas (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren und Verletzungsrisiko?*

Guten morgen Markus.
Ich bin absoluter Neuling im bereich teich. Was genau sind Krebsscheren und wofür sind die gut? Ist das eine Pflantze oder echte Scheren von Krebsen??

Gruß Marek


----------



## Dodi (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren und Verletzungsrisiko?*

Hallo Markus,

das sind Unterwasser-Pflanzen. 
Pflanzen sind immer gut für einen Teich.

Schau mal hier, die findest Du sogar in unserem Lexikon.


----------



## tattoo_hh (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren und Verletzungsrisiko?*

also meine haben verletzungen davon getragen... weiss allerdings nicht ob von den schern oder einen steinabstz unter einem steg.... stein wurde entfernt, scheren kommen auch weg.... mal schauen..
aber verletzungen kann ich mir vorstellen, besonders wenn sie das "rumrockern" anfangen (laichspiel) aber ich finde sie trotzdem schön ;-)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren und Verletzungsrisiko?*

Ja, Prima Pflanze  
Aber auch in meinen Teich kommen keine mehr rein. 
Ich konnte beobachten, dass sich ein Koi daran verletzt hat.


----------



## Henkkaas (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren und Verletzungsrisiko?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> das sind Unterwasser-Pflanzen.
> Pflanzen sind immer gut für einen Teich.
> ...



 Aha dann hat sich meine frage an markus erledigt. Danke


----------

